# Shotgunning at Lapeer Sportsmans



## paul harm (Nov 22, 2002)

Lapeer County Sportsmans Club has it's shotgun venue now open on Tuesday from 2pm till 9pm, Fridays from 12 till 5pm, and Sundays from 11am till 5pm. We have skeet, trap, wobble trap, and sporting clays. I would like to invite everyone to come out and give it a try. Paul


----------

